# Netzteil zu schwach?



## _root (25. Oktober 2004)

Also Ich poste erstmal meine Hardware und dann mein Problem.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard: *ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe*
CPU: *AMD Athlon XP 3000+* 
Speicher: *512 MB DDR Infineon (2 x 256 MB Riegel 133 MHz)*
Grafikkarte: *GeForce 4 Ti 4200*
zusätzliche Netzwerkarte: *Teledat Fast Ethernet 100 PCI*
Soundkarte: *SB Live 5.1*
Netzteil: *NoName 350 Watt*
1x DVD-Laufwerk
1x CD-Brenner
1x 80 GB IBM IDE Festplatte 7200 RPM
1x 40 GB WD IDE Festplatte 5400 RPM
1x 160 GB Samsung SATA Festplatte 7200 RPM
OS: *Windows XP SP1*

--------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt habe ich mit vor ein paar Tagen eine 

TV-Karte: *Hauppauge WinTV PCI-FM*
und
Speicher: *1024 MB DDR Corsair 400 Mhz*

gekauft. 
Nun ist das Problem, der Computer stürzt mit schönem Bluescreen ab. Wenn ich jetzt den alten Speicher wieder reinmache, läuft das System wieder stabiel.

Ich habe mal die Vermutung, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Vielleicht kann mir wer von euch Rat geben.

Bei fragen: 
e-mail 

Danke schonmal. 
MfG Tobias


----------



## turboprinz (25. Oktober 2004)

Nabend,
denke mal eher das es am Speicher liegt, aber das kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Zeigt denn dein PC noch was anderes beim Bluescreen z.B. irgend ein Text.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## _root (25. Oktober 2004)

Ja ...
da ist immer Text. Aber oft verschiedener.
z.B.
nv4_disp
oder
BAD_POOL_CALLER


----------



## turboprinz (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

zum Thema "BAD_POOL_CALLER" hier zum anderen... so ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch gehabt das mit dem Aktuallisierten treiber klappt!

"nv4_disp" 

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

